# المسلم يقول : الرضاع الكبير في المسيحية ونحن نقول أضحك على فضيحة المسلمين !



## الرب معنا (11 فبراير 2011)

*الهبل الإسلامي يقول : الرضاع الكبير في المسيحية ونحن نقول أضحك على فضيحة المسلمين !*


*سلام المسيح مع الجميع *

*يقول المثل الشعبي إن لم تستحي ففعل ماشأت !*
*ومن صفاة المسلم عدم الحياء فلو كان يخجل على نفسه لما حاول الضحك على أخوته المسلمين البسطاء الذين لايقرأون ولا من يحزنون !!*

*قالت الصحف نقلاً عن شيخ الأزهر السابق أنه سجل أكبر نسبة أرتداد عن الاسلام بسبب فضيحة الإسلام بالرضاع الكبير بتاع عيوشة *
*الخبر هنا :*
*http://www.elfagr.org/TestAjaxNews.aspx?secidMenu=1949*

*والفضيحة تمت عن طريق أبونا الحبيب ذكريا بطرس على التلفزيون بعد الفتوى *

*فما العمل للمسلمين لكي يداروا فضيحتهم ..؟!!*

*راحوا يبحثوا بالكتاب المقدس عن كلمة أرضاع لكي يعادلوها في الإسلام ..!!*

*فماذا وجدوا ..؟!!*

*سنرى ماذا وجدوا في الموضوع ونضحك عليهم وخصوصاً على مدير الزريبة الإسلامية الذي دخل الموضوع وقال :*



> *حقاً لا تعليق ! *




*سأجعلهم يكتبون حقاً ومليون حقاً لا تعليق على فضيحتهم الإسلامية التدليسية *

*يقول المسلم ( وأنتم تعلمون أن المسلم صفته الأساسية الأقتطاع من الآيات ) :*


> *Is:49:22:*
> 
> *22 هكذا قال السيد الرب ها اني ارفع إلى الأمم يدي والى الشعوب أقيم رايتي.فيأتون بأولادك في الأحضان وبناتك على الأكتاف يحملن (SVD)*
> 
> ...


 
*أين مشكلة المسلم هنا ...؟!!*

*هل بكلمة " مُرْضِعَاتِكِ " ...؟!*
*هل تعملوا أني ضحكت " حتى بانت نواجيذي كمحمد عندما ضحك وبانت نواجذه وقت قالت له عن فرس سليمان الذي يطير وبعدها اخترع نفس القصة تحت اسم البراق " ...؟!!*

*راجع هذا : سنن أبي داود .. كتاب الأدب .. باب في اللعب بالبنات*

*المسلم ماصدق أنه لقى كلمة رضاع في المسيحية جى يركض بجميع حوافره وقعد يطبل ويزمر ودخلوا المهللين من جماعة شاربي بول البعير يقولون له فضيحة ووووالخ ...!!!*

*أولاً أبدأ بأسئلتي البريئة ...*

*1 : أين يوجد في الآية أرضعيه خمس رضعات كالإسلام ...؟!!*

*2 : أين يوجد في الآية ارضعيه حتى يدخل عليك كالإسلام ..؟!!*

*3 : أين يوجد في الآية أرضعي فلان ولحية فلان طويلة يارسول اللات ومش عارف شو ...؟!!*

*4 : هل الكلام موجه لأمرأةً ما ...؟!!*


*نيجي للسؤال المهم...*

*هل الكلمة بحد ذاته مُعيبة ...؟!!*

*يعني لما نقول فلانة أرضعت طفلها هل هذا الكلام عيب ..؟!!*

*طبعاً لا فهذا مُصطلح عادي ومستعمل عند الكل ...*

*لكن العيب في كيفية الرضاع كالإسلام عندما أرضعت عائشة زوي اللحيات ..!!*

*والأن هل الكلمة الواردة في الآية تدل بأي شكل من الأشكال على الرضاع من أمرأة أم هو تشبيه ...؟!!*

*هذا ماسنعرفه عندما نضع النصوص التي أقتطعها المسلم لتناسب تدليسه ونضع التفاسير التي تجاهلها تماماً ..!*

*لنقرأ ونبدأ في الآية رقم 13 من نفس الأصحاح :*
*13‏تَرَنَّمِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ، وَابْتَهِجِي أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ. لِتُشِدِ الْجِبَالُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى شَعْبَهُ، وَعَلَى بَائِسِيهِ يَتَرَحَّمُ.*
*14‏ وَقَالَتْ صِهْيَوْنُ: "قَدْ تَرَكَنِي الرَّبُّ، وَسَيِّدِي نَسِيَنِي".*​*فأجابهم الرب قائلاً :*
*‏15"هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ حَتَّى هؤُلاَءِ يَنْسَيْنَ، وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ.16هُوَذَا عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ. أَسْوَارُكِ أَمَامِي دَائِمًا.‏17قَدْ أَسْرَعَ بَنُوكِ. هَادِمُوكِ وَمُخْرِبُوكِ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُونَ.‏18اِرْفَعِي عَيْنَيْكِ حَوَالَيْكِ وَانْظُرِي. كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ اجْتَمَعُوا، أَتَوْا إِلَيْكِ. حَيٌّ أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّكِ تَلْبَسِينَ كُلَّهُمْ كَحُلِيٍّ، وَتَتَنَطَّقِينَ بِهِمْ كَعَرُوسٍ.19إِنَّ خِرَبَكِ وَبَرَارِيَّكِ وَأَرْضَ خَرَابِكِ، إِنَّكِ تَكُونِينَ الآنَ ضَيِّقَةً عَلَى السُّكَّانِ، وَيَتَبَاعَدُ مُبْتَلِعُوكِ.‏20يَقُولُ أَيْضًا فِي أُذُنَيْكِ بَنُو ثُكْلِكِ: ضَيِّقٌ عَلَيَّ الْمَكَانُ. وَسِّعِي لِي لأَسْكُنَ.‏21فَتَقُولِينَ فِي قَلْبِكِ: مَنْ وَلَدَ لِي هؤُلاَءِ وَأَنَا ثَكْلَى، وَعَاقِرٌ مَنْفِيَّةٌ وَمَطْرُودَةٌ؟ وَهؤُلاَءِ مَنْ رَبَّاهُمْ؟ هأَنَذَا كُنْتُ مَتْرُوكَةً وَحْدِي. هؤُلاَءِ أَيْنَ كَانُوا؟".‏22هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: "هَا إِنِّي أَرْفَعُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ يَدِي وَإِلَى الشُّعُوبِ أُقِيمُ رَايَتِي، فَيَأْتُونَ بِأَوْلاَدِكِ فِي الأَحْضَانِ، وَبَنَاتُكِ عَلَى الأَكْتَافِ يُحْمَلْنَ.‏23وَيَكُونُ الْمُلُوكُ حَاضِنِيكِ وَسَيِّدَاتُهُمْ مُرْضِعَاتِكِ. بِالْوُجُوهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَسْجُدُونَ لَكِ، وَيَلْحَسُونَ غُبَارَ رِجْلَيْكِ، فَتَعْلَمِينَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لاَ يَخْزَى مُنْتَظِرُوهُ".‏24هَلْ تُسْلَبُ مِنَ الْجَبَّارِ غَنِيمَةٌ؟ وَهَلْ يُفْلِتُ سَبْيُ الْمَنْصُورِ؟*​*هل رأيتم ياأخوتي كيف تم سحق شبهته لهذا المُدلس فقط بعرض الآيات التي أقتطعها ...؟!!*

*إذاً الكلام موجه لصهيون ..!!*

*لأنهم عاتبوا الرب وظنوا أن الرب تركهم فجاوبهم الرب هل تنسى الأم رضيعها ..؟!!*

*طيب  رح نرى التفاسير ماذا تقول :*

*ونبدأ من عند كلام صهيون :*
*آية (14) و قالت صهيون قد تركني الرب و سيدي نسيني.*​ 
*قد تكون هذه أقوال صهيون قالتها في مدة سبيها، وقد تكون قالتها حين قبل الله الأمم. وهذا القول هو لسان كل نفس أو الكنيسة فى تجاربها ومشاكلها.*

*آيات (15،16) هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها حتى هؤلاء ينسين و أنا لا أنساك. هوذا على كفي نقشتك أسوارك أمامي دائما.*​*نقشتك = هذا رد الله على من يتصور أن الله نسيه وأهمله. وحين ينقش الله على كفه فهو لا ينسى، فهذا النقش هو كالوشم لا يزول. وكانت هناك عادة أن ينقش الواحد أسم محبوبته علامة حبه الأبدي لها. والمسيح نقش على كفيه أثار المسامير علامة حبه لكنيسته. قد يشعر الإنسان في تجربته أنه وحده ولكن أمام هذه الآيات يتعزى. أسوارك = أي موضوع حمايتها أمام الله كل حين. والله سيعيد لها أسوارها. بل يكون لها سور من نار " وسيعيد حمايتها وبنائها، وسيعيد إليها بنيها كما كانت، وهو حين يقول أنه يذكر أسوارها فهو يذكرها في حالة مجدها ويشتاق أن يعيد إليها مجدها الأول.*

*آية (17) قد أسرع بنوك هادموك و مخربوك منك يخرجون.*​*الله لا يسمح بخراب الكنيسة ولكن للأسف فالهادمون والمخربون يخرجون من الكنيسة ولأغراضهم الشخصية وهذا ما أدى لوجود طوائف متعارضة.*

*آية (18) ارفعي عينيك حواليك و انظري كلهم قد اجتمعوا أتوا إليك حي أنا يقول الرب انك تلبسين كلهم كحلي و تتنطقين بهم كعروس.*​*الذين يجتمعوا هم المؤمنون، وهم أجمل زينة للكنيسة كما أن أجمل زينة للوالدين هم أبناؤهم الصالحين.*

*آية (19) إن خربك و براريك و ارض خرابك انك تكونين الآن ضيقة على السكان و يتباعد مبتلعوك.*​*هذه نبوة بإتساع شعب الله وكنيسته بدخول الأمم جميعاً للإيمان.*

*آية (20) :- يقول أيضا في أذنيك بنو ثكلك ضيق علي المكان وسعي لي لأسكن.*
*بنوكك = بنو ثكلك هم أبناء التي كانت قد فقدت أبنائها (إشارة لرفض اليهود للإيمان، فكأن الكنيسة الأم عدمتهم) فأصبح لها أبناء آخرين (إشارة لقبول الأمم للإيمان). وسعى = إشارة لكثرة الداخلين للإيمان من الأمم.*​ 
*آية (21) فتقولين في قلبك من ولد لي هؤلاء و أنا ثكلى و عاقر منفية و مطرودة و هؤلاء من رباهم هاأنذا كنت متروكة وحدي هؤلاء أين كانوا.*​*الكنيسة هنا مشبهة بامرأة مطرودة مهجورة ثم أصبح لها أبناء.*

*آية (22) هكذا قال السيد الرب ها إني ارفع إلى الأمم يدي و إلى الشعوب أقيم رايتي فيأتون بأولادك في الأحضان و بناتك على الأكتاف يحملن.*
*كالقائد يرفع يده ليجمع الأمم إلى أحضان الكنيسة (يو 12 : 32 ) ورفع اليد تم على الصليب. فكان الصليب رآية بسط المسيح ذراعيه ليجمع كل الأمم، هي رآية الحب. يده = رمز لتجسد المسيح ذراع الله أي قوة الله.*

*آية (23) و يكون الملوك حاضنيك و سيداتهم مرضعاتك بالوجوه إلى الأرض يسجدون لك و يلحسون غبار رجليك فتعلمين إني أنا الرب الذي لا يخزي منتظروه.*
*الملوك يتعهدون الكنائس بالرعآية ومثال لهذا كورش وإستير قديماً بل إن الإسكندر الأكبر فرض حمايته على أورشليم وقسطنطين وثيئودوسيوس حديثاً.*
*رابط التفسير من هنا :*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Isaiah/49*

*في حدا شاف شي كلمة أو أي أشارة لأي أمرأة ...؟!!*

*إذاً كله عبارة عن تشبيهات وهي بين صهيون والله ...!!*

*يافضيحتك يامسلم ...yahoo*


*رح يجي المسلم يقول :*

*يانصراني ياكافر هات لنا شرح أخر وتفاسير غير التفاسير هذه .!*

*نقول له , تكرم عيونك ياشاربي بول البعير *

*تفضل أقرأ هنا وأخرج لي أي كلمة تساعدك في تدليسك يلا :*
*دراسات وتفاسير سفر إشعياء*
*عرض عام لسفر إشعياء في قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فهمي*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فكري*
*تفسير سفر إشعياء - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
*تفسير سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فكري*

*أبحث وأن وجت شيء مُختلف عن ماقلته أنا فهاته وافضحنا به *
*ويعلم الرب ويشهد عليّ أن لم أقرأ أي تفسير قبل أن أكتب لك الآيات وأشرحها بنفسي أي بمعنى هي ليست بمعجزة لأن الآيات واضحة وضوح الشمس في كبد المساء لذلك عندما رأيت محاولتك للتدليس ولأخفاء الرضاع في إسلامك ضحكت مثل ماضحك رسولك :smil12:*

*نُكمل مع المسكين :*



> *12 لأنه هكذا قال الرب.هاأنذا ادير عليها سلاما كنهر ومجد الامم كسيل جارف فترضعون وعلى الايدي تحملون وعلى الركبتين تدللون. (SVD)*


 
*أستغربت كثيراً من المسلم أنه لم يأتي بالآية التي قبلها تقول الآية ‏لِكَيْ تَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا، *
*يعني يوجد بها كلمة ترضعوا وتشبعوا وثدي فلماذا لم يكتبها المسلم ...؟!!*

*أنا أقول لكم لأن الآية أو الأصحاح كله يتكلم عن أورشليم وليس عن أمرأة ..!*

*ولم يتجرأ المسلم أن يكتب هذه الآية لأن الآية التي قبلها تُحدد لمن الكلام فلم يتجرأ على نقلها ..!!*

*والغريب بالأمر أن المسلمين المُهللين لتدليس أخوهم كيف لايقرأون ويتأكدون من الكلام الذي يقوله المسلم ...؟!*

*أقرأ يامن هللت للموضوع :*
*افْرَحُوا مَعَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْتَهِجُوا مَعَهَا، يَا جَمِيعَ مُحِبِّيهَا. اِفْرَحُوا مَعَهَا فَرَحًا، يَا جَمِيعَ النَّائِحِينَ عَلَيْهَا، ‏لِكَيْ تَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا، لِكَيْ تَعْصِرُوا وَتَتَلَذَّذُوا مِنْ دِرَّةِ مَجْدِهَا".‏لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: "هأَنَذَا أُدِيرُ عَلَيْهَا سَلاَمًا كَنَهْرٍ، وَمَجْدَ الأُمَمِ كَسَيْل جَارِفٍ، فَتَرْضَعُونَ، وَعَلَى الأَيْدِي تُحْمَلُونَ وَعَلَى الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ تُدَلَّلُونَ.‏كَإِنْسَانٍ تُعَزِّيهِ أُمُّهُ هكَذَا أُعَزِّيكُمْ أَنَا، وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تُعَزَّوْنَ.‏فَتَرَوْنَ وَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ، وَتَزْهُو عِظَامُكُمْ كَالْعُشْبِ، وَتُعْرَفُ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عِنْدَ عَبِيدِهِ، وَيَحْنَقُ عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ. إشعياء 66 : 10 - 14 *
​ 
*هل رأيتم التدليس ياأمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم ..؟!!*

*آل وعضوا مؤسس ودخل مدير الزريبة يهنيه ومش عارف شو !!!*

*الإسلام الأمة الوحيدة التي أحترفت التدليس والتشويه وقلب الحقائق ..!!*



*يقول :*


> *أمثال 5: 19 الظبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزهية. ليروك*
> 
> *ثدياها في كل وقت وبمحبتها اسكر دائما*
> 
> *تعاليم إله المحبة ... يا نصارى أطيعوا ربكم*


 
*لنا فخر في تعاليم إله المحبة *

*وأنا شخصياً من أشد المُعجبين بهذه الآية *
*ولكن ليس كما أقتطعتها أنت ياتابع أبن النجسة آمنة *
*بل كما جائت *

*لنقرأ :*
*‏7وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ اسْمَعُوا لِي، وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَنْ كَلِمَاتِ فَمِي.‏8أَبْعِدْ طَرِيقَكَ عَنْهَا، وَلاَ تَقْرَبْ إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِهَا،‏9لِئَلاَّ تُعْطِيَ زَهْرَكَ لآخَرِينَ، وَسِنِينَكَ لِلْقَاسِي.‏10لِئَلاَّ تَشْبَعَ الأَجَانِبُ مِنْ قُوَّتِكَ، وَتَكُونَ أَتْعَابُكَ فِي بَيْتِ غَرِيبٍ.‏11فَتَنُوحَ فِي أَوَاخِرِكَ، عِنْدَ فَنَاءِ لَحْمِكَ وَجِسْمِكَ،‏12فَتَقُولَ: "كَيْفَ أَنِّي أَبْغَضْتُ الأَدَبَ، وَرَذَلَ قَلْبِي التَّوْبِبيخَ!‏13وَلَمْ أَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ مُرْشِدِيَّ، وَلَمْ أَمِلْ أُذُنِي إِلَى مُعَلِّمِيَّ.‏14لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَكُنْتُ فِي كُلِّ شَرّ، فِي وَسَطِ الزُّمْرَةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ".‏15اِشْرَبْ مِيَاهًا مِنْ جُبِّكَ، وَمِيَاهًا جَارِيَةً مِنْ بِئْرِكَ.‏16لاَ تَفِضْ يَنَابِيعُكَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، سَوَاقِيَ مِيَاهٍ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ.‏17لِتَكُنْ لَكَ وَحْدَكَ، وَلَيْسَ لأَجَانِبَ مَعَكَ.‏18 لِيَكُنْ يَنْبُوعُكَ مُبَارَكًا، وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ،‏ 19الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِمًا.‏20فَلِمَ تُفْتَنُ يَا ابْنِي بِأَجْنَبِيَّةٍ، وَتَحْتَضِنُ غَرِيبَةً؟‏21لأَنَّ طُرُقَ الإِنْسَانِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَزِنُ كُلَّ سُبُلِهِ.22الشِّرِّيرُ تَأْخُذُهُ آثَامُهُ وَبِحِبَالِ خَطِيَّتِهِ يُمْسَكُ.‏23إِنَّهُ يَمُوتُ مِنْ عَدَمِ الأَدَبِ، وَبِفَرْطِ حُمْقِهِ يَتَهَوَّرُ.‏*
*الامثال ٥*​*هل رأيت يامسلم كم هذا التعاليم سامية وراقية ...؟!!*

*إذن الرب يقول لنا أن لانزني بل نفرح في زوجتنا أي أمرأة شبابنا *

*فأين العيب ياتابع كلام محمد وإلهه الذي يقول :*

*أنكح ماطاب لكم من النساء , وستدخل الجنة وأن زنى وأن سرق وأن شرب الخمر فقط وحد الله ...!*

*يقول :*



> *يا نصارى !! أطيعوا ربكم ... و ارضعوا جيرانكم !!*
> *إشعياء49 عدد22:هكذا قال السيد الرب ها اني ارفع إلى الامم يدي والى الشعوب اقيم رايتي.فيأتون بأولادك في الاحضان وبناتك على الاكتاف يحملن (23) ويكون الملوك حاضنيك وسيداتهم مرضعاتك.بالوجوه إلى الارض يسجدون لك ويلحسون غبار رجليك فتعلمين اني انا الرب الذي لا يخزي منتظروه*


 
*لمن الكلام موجه ياأغبى أمة أخرجت للناس ...؟!*

*نفس الأصحاح الذي تكلمنا عنه وأثبتنا أن الكلام موجه لصهيون *

*ففي بداية الآية رقم 14 تقول " وَقَالَتْ صِهْيَوْنُ"*

*وفي بداية الآية رقم 21 تقول "فَتَقُولِينَ فِي قَلْبِكِ "*

*هنا كما رأينا في الأعلى صهيون ترمز للكنيسة التي تخلى عنها الشعب *

*فقال الرب :*

*‏22هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: "هَا إِنِّي أَرْفَعُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ يَدِي وَإِلَى الشُّعُوبِ أُقِيمُ رَايَتِي، فَيَأْتُونَ بِأَوْلاَدِكِ فِي الأَحْضَانِ، وَبَنَاتُكِ عَلَى الأَكْتَافِ يُحْمَلْنَ.‏23 وَيَكُونُ الْمُلُوكُ حَاضِنِيكِ وَسَيِّدَاتُهُمْ مُرْضِعَاتِكِ. بِالْوُجُوهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَسْجُدُونَ لَكِ، وَيَلْحَسُونَ غُبَارَ رِجْلَيْكِ، فَتَعْلَمِينَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لاَ يَخْزَى مُنْتَظِرُوهُ".*​*إذن كما أتضح لنا أن الكلام بين صهيون والرب فتوعد الرب أن الناس ستأتي تسجد في الكنيسة والملوك سيكون هم رعات الكنيسة وسيداتهم هم المدبرات في الكنيسة والاهتمام كله من الملوك *

*والأن لنعرض التفاسير التي لا أستعملها إلا عند الرد على هؤلاء الجهلة فأنا لا حاجة لي للتفاسير لأن الكلام واضح وضوح الشمس ولا يحتاج دراسة وتفاسير *

*لنقرأ :*
*آية (22) هكذا قال السيد الرب ها إني ارفع إلى الأمم يدي و إلى الشعوب أقيم رايتي فيأتون بأولادك في الأحضان و بناتك على الأكتاف يحملن.*
*كالقائد يرفع يده ليجمع الأمم إلى أحضان الكنيسة (يو 12 : 32 ) ورفع اليد تم على الصليب. فكان الصليب رآية بسط المسيح ذراعيه ليجمع كل الأمم، هي رآية الحب. يده = رمز لتجسد المسيح ذراع الله أي قوة الله.*

*آية (23) و يكون الملوك حاضنيك و سيداتهم مرضعاتك بالوجوه إلى الأرض يسجدون لك و يلحسون غبار رجليك فتعلمين إني أنا الرب الذي لا يخزي منتظروه.*
*الملوك يتعهدون الكنائس بالرعآية ومثال لهذا كورش وإستير قديماً بل إن الإسكندر الأكبر فرض حمايته على أورشليم وقسطنطين وثيئودوسيوس حديثاً.*

*هل رأيتم ياأغبى أمة أخرجت للناس ...؟!!*

*أشرح الآيات بنفسي ثم أذهب للتفاسير لأجد أني على حق وهذا أن دل فيدل على وضوح آيات الرب وكلامه لمن يفتح عقله !*

*مجداً لك ياإلهي ومُخلصي لأنك جعلتني مسيحيٌ أفهم كلامك بسرعة ووضوح *



*نُتابع من أغبى أمة أخرجت للناس :*




> *إشعياء60 عدد16: وترضعين لبن الامم وترضعين ثدي ملوك وتعرفين اني انا الرب مخلصك ووليك عزيز يعقوب*
> 
> *سؤال : مكتوب ، ثدي ملوك !!!*
> *هل للملوك ثدي في دينكم ؟؟؟!!!!*


 
*هل رأيتم أكثر من هكذا تدليس ..؟!!*

*الآيتين التي قبل الآية التي نسخها المُدلس توضح المعنى وتنسف موضوعه كله لنقرأ :*

*‏14"وَبَنُو الَّذِينَ قَهَرُوكِ يَسِيرُونَ إِلَيْكِ خَاضِعِينَ، وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ أَهَانُوكِ يَسْجُدُونَ لَدَى بَاطِنِ قَدَمَيْكِ، وَيَدْعُونَكِ: مَدِينَةَ الرَّبِّ، "صِهْيَوْنَ قُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.‏15عِوَضًا عَنْ كَوْنِكِ مَهْجُورَةً وَمُبْغَضَةً بِلاَ عَابِرٍ بِكِ، أَجْعَلُكِ فَخْرًا أَبَدِيًّا فَرَحَ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.16وَتَرْضَعِينَ لَبَنَ الأُمَمِ، وَتَرْضَعِينَ ثُدِيَّ مُلُوكٍ، وَتَعْرِفِينَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ مُخَلِّصُكِ وَوَلِيُّكِ عَزِيزُ يَعْقُوبَ.*
*إشعياء 60*​*هل رأيتم أن الكلام كله موجه لصهيون التي ترمز للكنيسة ...؟!!*

*هل عرفتم كم من التدليس والكذب والنفاق الذي يعيش به الإسلام ..؟!!*

*يقول الكذاب :*





> *في نهاية مشاركتي أقول لك يا صليبي*
> 
> *يا مرائي اخرج الخشبة التي في عينك اولا حتى تبصر جيدا فتخرج القشة من عين اخيك(لوقا41:6)*
> 
> ...


 

*هل رأيتم الآن كما قلت لكم في الأعلى أنه حقاً لاتعليق على فضيحة الإسلام وكذب المسلمين وتدليسهم ...؟!!!*

*سيقرأ المسلم الموضوع ويعلم جيداً كذب أخوته ولكن لن يهتم بالأمر فسيقول أن الكذب في الإسلام حلال في ثلاث ومن بينهم الحرب خدعة يحل فيها الكذب وهم يعتبرون الأن أنهم في حرب مع المسيحيين فيحل الكذب شرعاً شرعاً شرعاً ...!!*


*والعجيب تدخل مسلمة من فصيلة النعجة لأن الكل مركوب وهي مشرف الرضاع في الزريبة بتاعته لتضع صور وتقول الرضاع في المسيحية بالصور وتضع هذه الصورة :*

*




*



*لاحظوا كلمة rotten وهو موقع جنسي وخلاعة وفسق ودعارة, ولو تدخلوا الموقع ستجدوا كلمة porno وتعني "اباحية"*

*يعني موقع افلام ودعارة وهذا نفسه القائمين عليه من اليهود الذين يعملون افلام دعارة على شكل رهبان *

*لنرى كلامها مصور لكي لاتقولوا أننا لعبنا بأي شيء والجميع يعلم موضوعهم أذهبوا وتأكدوا قبل حذف الصور من الموضوع بتاعهم تفادياً للفضيحة الكبرى : *


*



*


*والأن حقاً لاتعليق ...!!*


*وهذه هدية لكم من الرب معنا أغنيتين للرضاع الكبير في الإسلام :*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI_EpglC-d0*​ 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE8SaWQK2fU&feature=related*​*موطأ مالك - الرضاع - ما جاء في الرضاعة بعد الكبر*

*حديث 1113*

*‏حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أنه سئل عن رضاعة الكبير ‏ ‏فقال أخبرني ‏ ‏عروة بن الزبير ‏ *
*‏أن ‏ ‏أبا حذيفة بن عتبة بن ربيعة ‏ ‏وكان من ‏ ‏أصحاب رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وكان قد شهد ‏ ‏بدرا ‏ ‏وكان تبنى ‏ ‏سالما ‏ ‏الذي يقال له ‏ ‏سالم ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏أبي حذيفة ‏ ‏كما تبنى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏زيد بن حارثة ‏ ‏وأنكح ‏ ‏أبو حذيفة ‏ ‏سالما ‏ ‏وهو يرى أنه ابنه أنكحه بنت أخيه ‏ ‏فاطمة بنت الوليد بن عتبة بن ربيعة ‏ ‏وهي يومئذ من المهاجرات الأول وهي من أفضل ‏ ‏أيامى ‏ ‏قريش ‏ ‏فلما أنزل الله تعالى في كتابه في ‏ ‏زيد بن حارثة ‏ ‏ما أنزل فقال ‏*
*‏ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فإخوانكم في الدين ‏ ‏ومواليكم ‏ *
*‏رد كل واحد من أولئك إلى أبيه فإن لم يعلم أبوه رد إلى ‏ ‏مولاه ‏ ‏فجاءت ‏ ‏سهلة بنت سهيل ‏ ‏وهي امرأة ‏ ‏أبي حذيفة ‏ ‏وهي من ‏ ‏بني عامر بن لؤي ‏ ‏إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقالت يا رسول الله كنا نرى ‏ ‏سالما ‏ ‏ولدا وكان يدخل علي وأنا ‏ ‏فضل ‏ ‏وليس لنا إلا بيت واحد فماذا ‏ ‏ترى في شأنه فقال لها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أرضعيه خمس رضعات فيحرم بلبنها وكانت تراه ابنا من الرضاعة فأخذت بذلك ‏ ‏عائشة أم المؤمنين ‏ ‏فيمن كانت تحب أن يدخل عليها من الرجال فكانت تأمر أختها ‏ ‏أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر الصديق ‏ ‏وبنات أخيها أن يرضعن من أحبت أن يدخل عليها من الرجال وأبى سائر أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن يدخل عليهن بتلك الرضاعة أحد من الناس وقلن لا والله ما نرى الذي أمر به رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏سهلة بنت سهيل ‏ ‏إلا رخصة من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في رضاعة ‏ ‏سالم ‏ ‏وحده لا والله لا يدخل علينا بهذه الرضاعة أحد فعلى هذا كان أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في رضاعة الكبير*


*أفيقوا يامسلمين من ضلالكم .*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 فبراير 2011)

*وبعد كمية هذا الاقتطاع فى النصوص والتدليس الاسلامى المعتاد الصورة اللى الاخ وضعها فى الموضوع وبينصب بيها على اخوانه السذج بس العبيط مشلش اسم الموقع اللى فضحه
*




*دا موقع porno ياابنى وفيه صور استهزائية بطريقة جنسية  واحنا عارفين مين المراهقين اللى بيدخلوا على مواقع porno يسلوا نفسهم بيها *
*شعار الموقع*




*مش عيب 
*


----------



## الرب معنا (12 فبراير 2011)

*المصيبة اخي ان من وضع الصورة هي مشرفة يعني أمرأة !!!*

*مسلمة تدخل على المواقع الجنسية هاهاهاها*
*مع ان هذا محلل لهم وتوجد الفتاوي التي تحلل لهم هذا ولكن اليس من العيب ان تدخل مواقع جنسية ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

يا نهار ؟!
ربنا يباركك
حبيبي الرب معنا ..


----------



## الرب معنا (13 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا نهار ؟!
> ربنا يباركك
> حبيبي الرب معنا ..


*ويباركك استاذي الحبيب *
*شكرا لمرورك الذي زاد من روعة الموضوع  *

*صلي لأجلي *


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2011)

يادى الفضيحة الى بجلاجل 
وصلت بيهم قيلة قيمتهم لكدة​


----------



## الرب معنا (13 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يادى الفضيحة الى بجلاجل ​





احلى ديانة قال:


> وصلت بيهم قيلة قيمتهم لكدة​


*نعم اخي الحبيب وهذا دليل على أن الإسلام يلتقط أنفاسه الاخيرة فالشيء الوحيد الذي صدق به رسولهم الكاذب هو أن الإسلام سيعود غريباً من حيث بدأ لأن الطباخ يعلم متى تنتهي طبخته :new6:*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع  روعه .. تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## الرب معنا (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع روعه .. تسلم ايدك*​


 *الروعة هو مرورك اخي الحبيب وتشجيعك الجميل *
*صلي لأجل ضعفي *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

من هو رسَّام الصورة ، وماذا يقصد
فلعله إستوحاها من نبى رضاع الكبير
++ وفى كل الأحوال ، فوجودها فى منتديات النجاسة ، هو دليل على نجاسة رضاع الكبير وقائلها وقابلها والراضى   بدينها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

أقول ذلك ، وفى ذهنى أن بعض رسَّامى عصر النهضة ، كانوا من الشواذ ، مثل دافنشى
وهؤلاء تربوا على أيدى فلاسفة الوثنية ، الذين إستمروا متعلقين بها حتى بعد تحول بلادهم للمسيحية 
وقد إنتقلوا من بلد لآخر ، وفى النهاية طردهم السلطان العثمانى من مملكته ، فذهبوا لأوربا ونشروا فيها الإلحاد
وبسبب هذا الإنتقال الكثير بين البلدان ، فإنهم نقلوا كل ما يروق لهم من نجاسات كل الشعوب
بما فيها الإمبراطورية العثمانية ، محطتهم قبل الأخيرة
فلعلهم نقلوا معهم ثقافة رضاعة الكبير ، وصوروها فى صورهم

لذلك سألت عن الرسَّام ، فلعله منهم


----------



## الرب معنا (13 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> من هو رسَّام الصورة ، وماذا يقصد
> فلعله إستوحاها من نبى رضاع الكبير
> ++ وفى كل الأحوال ، فوجودها فى منتديات النجاسة ، هو دليل على نجاسة رضاع الكبير وقائلها وقابلها والراضى بدينها


 *نعم اخي مية بالمية *

*رسوم ساخرة جنسية لعلها مستوحات ممن قال أرضعي ماشأتي ان يدخل عليكي من الرجال فكانت مشغولة برضاع اطفالها والجهة الاخرة للزبائن:smil15: *


----------

